
Minecraft Beta 1.8 - pixelcort
http://mcupdate.tumblr.com/post/10199253666/minecraft-beta-1-8
======
jordanroher
The new lighting engine is welcome. Torches give off an orange glow, and
outside light peeks through openings with a misty blue look. This makes
exploring much more tense and atmospheric.

I'm also fond of the larger biomes. The first world I spawned in 1.8 placed me
on a small island with one tree in the middle of what looked like an infinite
ocean. Forests, swamps, deserts etc. seem to go to the horizon, which is nice.

Sadly, there's still the bug where breaking a block doesn't erase it from the
world, so you can "step inside" it and see the tunnels and lava pools below
the surface.

------
typicalrunt
Do I need to create a new world to get things like strongholds, towns, and
mine shafts? Or does it randomly generate on my existing worlds after I
updated the game?

~~~
cschneid
With every other world generation update, it generated the new stuff with
newly made chunks. So if you have explored a huge section of the world, it
won't change. But go beyond, and you'll get the new stuff.

So go for a walk :)

~~~
beej71
Time to add a new pipe on the Great Nether Subway... I think we'll pop out
somewhere far south.

